# Looking for Ibew/jatc aptitude test resources



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

The reading comprehension test isn't about knowing things about a particular topic, it is about being able to extract information from the given passage. I don't know if that's really teachable.

All I can suggest is read the passage, then scan over all the questions, then read the passage again. That might help you pick out the necessary info.


----------

